# Someone gave me this honey dispenser. Is it a common type of thing?



## Bleemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like an old settling tank. Should work fine. Fill it from the extractor and let it sit overnight. Skim off anything weird from the top of it in the morning and start bottling.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Bleemus, Great, Thank You, This will be the first year I take any honey so I am getting things organized to do it. I was wondering about this dispenser. A friend of mine is going to extract their honey with me as well so I am trying to read around about the equipment I have and what not. I have a galvanized extractor that I read up on that is old school. It will be fun to put it to use. Apparently this galvanized stuff was where it was at back in the day. It looks to have held up well.  

Here is a picture of the extractor.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I had one (extractor) that looked like that in 1977....But, it wasn't painted. Good tool for sure.


----------



## Larry S (Feb 5, 2012)

It looks like a cream seperator.
My dad used one on the farm when he started selling cream because the price of milk was so low

Larry S.


----------



## 500592 (May 8, 2012)

The dispenser is copper


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank You for the responses. 
I took a second look at the dispenser. It has a pat Jan 1 1884 on it so I looked it up. I couldn't find anything specific on it but I found some other items that were related to Ice and Ice cream so I could imagine it being in the dairy/cream arena Larry S. Good Call! 

I also found some similar things on Ebay that were water coolers but the finish was a bit different but close. On the metal type I was thinking it is galvanized with zinc plating not copper but I'm really not certain. The galvanized stuff I saw that was old had a misty white look to it and the finish on this does seem different so maybe it is a copper 500592. It just isn't the type of copperstyles I am used to. It has a bit of surface rust as opposed to green oxidation. 

Extracting back in the 70s sounds like good times Lbouro. I was little back then but I remember the 70s rather fondly. I'm glad that you said the extractor is good It will be fun to put it to use.

Here is a close up of that Patent info and of the finish. This old stuff is neat.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

We extracted. The extractor worked well and so did the dispenser  I could have filtered the honey more but it is pretty nice.
It was alot of work and took a while but overall rather fun.  Here's pics. Thanks everyone for helping me feel comfortable with the equipment I had.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks very nice. Congratulations on your success.


----------

